# Are you dashing thru the snow yet?



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We got a good dusting of snow last night but no big storm yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Snowing on and off here. But the snow came with wicked cold and wind. So not much dashing through the snow lol.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

suprisingly NO.. I kind of want some/ but I don't.. I can try to get some pics if we get some.. but otherwise it just has been really cold and windy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We just got our first snow of the season a couple days ago. Only about 2 inches, but still LOL.

I don't mind the snow so much....so long as I don't get stuck at work and it's not bitterly cold with a high wind.

These pictures are older and nobody ever wants to come out in the snow with me so they are all taken by me LOL.
















And how I normally look when it's really cold outside LOL


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

We have 8 inches down here..It's too cold for me!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Do we have snow!?!?! YES! The forecast called for 2 inches last Friday...we got close to 2 FEET! 

Cruiser deciding to steal my mitten for a bit of fun:








And I decided to take a little stroll on Chief:


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

karliejaye - so envious; it looks like so much fun. I raced to the barn on Sunday because we were supposed to get winter weather and I wanted to be the first one to make hoof prints in the snow...all we got was a dusting. Sigh.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

We have nothing but lots and lots and lots of mud from the none stop rain. Every time it snows it quickly is followed by rain and we get more mud. My outdoor living horses have been indoor horses because its too dang muddy. Id rather them inside then outside and risk mud fever/thrush or worse, injury. Plus its bitter freaking cold and it hasnt gone a day without rain lol.

Have I mentioned I live in Eastern Canada? I find it amusing the US has snow before eastern Canada.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

frlsgirl, you can take it! It was indeed fun for a bit, but it is exhausting and makes my work commute almost an hour, which means less time to actually play in it 

Despite all my whining, I am grateful for the snow. It is beautiful, fun and vital for the dryland seeding I broadcast the day before it fell! I am just shocked at the amount we got in 1 day! and so early in the season.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

We only have a light dusting here at the moment, but here's one from a previous winter to enjoy!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

No snow in south Texas, but I do wish I could venture up north with one of y'all for a lovely one-time-only jaunt around in it. And in exchange we'll bring you down here for a swim at my beach ;-)


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I did just find this on another site though...


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

Not dash-worthy but funny. Put blankets on for some freezing rain, next morning I wonder where the boys are, normally they are waiting for me at the gate. Go down in the pasture to see them supervising a blanket rebellion.


----------



## Run4Home2012 (Nov 19, 2014)

We have no snow yet.... It's just super cold here... Here is a picture from last winter of my gelding.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the snow pictures you're all posting. It's beautiful. I'd love to have enough snow, not ice, to be able to try sledding for a day, but we don't get it just right here in Eastern NC too often.Maybe this year, fingers crossed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I am not complaining.. today was the 5th or 6th time they have called for us to get considerable snow, and we didn't even get a dusting.. it seems to be avoiding our area.. yes we have lots of cold and wind.. but no snow.. can't say that it bugs me to not have to do the driveway over and over..LOL


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Since im still snowless, here is some fun with my old fart, Bratty Mare last winter


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I did have this for one day last week! It was quickly followed by rain that evening lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

peppersonlygirl said:


> Not dash-worthy but funny. Put blankets on for some freezing rain, next morning I wonder where the boys are, normally they are waiting for me at the gate. Go down in the pasture to see them supervising a blanket rebellion.


I almost spit my pepsi out my nose when I say this. I had a yearling that used to do this all the time, even when he had a hood on. Seriously they always get themselves in the funniest situations lol


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll have to get pictures when I go home next week but we have 15 inches on the ground back home with another 25 expected to fall by the time I need to venture home :? Not looking forward to driving in that!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

No snow yet, but I'm kind of looking forward to it. I love riding in the snow. Here are some photos from last year


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow awesome photos!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, people having snow already? I live in northern Europe and we still don't have any! It is -5C outside, meaning the ground is frosty but that's about it :lol:

Here's a picture of last winter though:


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

There is lots of snow here but at my current boarding barn we are not allowed to ride outside while snow is on the ground. I'm in canada so that is about 8 months lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

I would go crazy if I couldn't ride outside, I think snow is a blast! Here's a pic from this morning, apparently lots of critters use this trail lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Well I woke up this morning to lots of the fluffy stuff! It wasnt even in the weather forecast, hubby and I were both shocked lol. So here are the 3 girls outside this morning, didnt get playful pics sadly. My bad.



















The mare in the blue blanket, this is her first time being turned out in the snow. She is less then impressed lol. My Emily looks to be giving her a pep talk.


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

Not the best pictures but we did some snow dashing today!


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

Other picture


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I wish we would get some snow here in E Nc, we've had rain, rain, and more rain so my driveway and areas leading to the pasture are mud of the boot sucking kind. Had a day of ice on Weds. I sure hope this is NOT going to be a snowless winter here. That would be a bummer. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Snow, what snow? I know nothing of any snow....









Haha, kidding! That was last month while I was on vacation in Puerto Vallarta.

Now it's back to this nonsense:


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

Ooops same picture posted twice. Just got more snow today.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

peppersonlygirl said:


> I would go crazy if I couldn't ride outside, I think snow is a blast! Here's a pic from this morning, apparently lots of critters use this trail lol


I love seeing the critter tracks - we have an elk herd wintering nearby that cruises through the barn area regularly, tracks and droppings all over the place. Really have to be careful on the road, I've had to stop for them crossing twice.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

Rolling in the snow is fun! This was a couple weeks ago, after sun & 69 degrees last weekend it's gone for now.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

We are finally doing some dashing through the snow. Second time cantering on him, the surface is not great as the snow had been melting and then froze and all kinds of creepy things happen to it - but i guess that is one of the reasons he chooses to canter instead of trot..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I dashed through the snow today, & got dumped. It snowed yesterday, lots of heavy snow on the trees, while I was riding, a huge amount dumped off the trees on the ground. My silly horse spooked and sort of bronc'ed (surprise to me, he never bucks) and I unbalanced, then he jumps sideways, I half got off and half fell off. The snow is pretty soft, so the landing was easy. Snorty horse ran a bit and stopped, I retrieved the brat and continued on the ride for another 15 minutes. Snow did soften my fall, so I am grateful for that.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Here in Southern Ontario I am definitely not dashing through the snow. Doing a slow, careful creep. We had a lot of wet weather then a quick freeze leaving the ground frozen in big lumpy areas, then some more rain which froze and with snow over all the ice it makes for very tricky walking.
Last week I tried to ride, saddled up and went out into the paddock and just leading my mare around she slipped a little so I dug down in the snow - ice underneath. Checked a few more spots and more ice. I did get on (after telling her to be sensible ) and just walked around for a few minutes and then called it quits.
Just not a good year for winter riding here.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Woodhaven said:


> Here in Southern Ontario I am definitely not dashing through the snow. Doing a slow, careful creep. We had a lot of wet weather then a quick freeze leaving the ground frozen in big lumpy areas, then some more rain which froze and with snow over all the ice it makes for very tricky walking.
> Last week I tried to ride, saddled up and went out into the paddock and just leading my mare around she slipped a little so I dug down in the snow - ice underneath. Checked a few more spots and more ice. I did get on (after telling her to be sensible ) and just walked around for a few minutes and then called it quits.
> Just not a good year for winter riding here.


My winter paddock is like that - my horse doesn't seem to move on his own, but thankfully I can take him out on a lunge, the other fields don't have ice under.. but yes, this winter is trying to stop us from riding.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Cherrij glad you have someplace not so icy to take your horse.
This weekend we are getting freezing rain, but if it's not too bad I may try to ride out in the corn field and see what it's like out there.


----------



## Cmck (Aug 3, 2014)

Here are some snow pictures. The horses like it way more than I do.


----------



## Cmck (Aug 3, 2014)

Playing in the snow!


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I like snow, and we've gotten a fair amount. But it's been on and off raining and turned everything to sheet ice. I ended up falling twice today, my everything hurts. I should take a picture of our drive way, it's 3 inches of ice on a steep down hill for 300' or so. If there wasn't a major road on the other end you could go really fast on a sled though. It's always interesting when you have to drive back up it, better have a good head start or your car it going backwards just as fast.


----------



## Cat by the Sea (Jun 30, 2014)

Talana tells me there's not going to be much _dashing_ through this! Unfortunately the bottom foot or so is rather crunchy, so she can't really do anything more than trudge sullenly. We humans, on the other hand, enjoy our snow shoeing!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

^
Now THAT is a lot of snow! Talana has the same expression I get when a lot falls, "Well darn, this is just a lot of work!"


----------



## Cat by the Sea (Jun 30, 2014)

This is her first Maine winter; she's lived her first 29 years in Virginia. Although she started out enjoying the cooler temps in August, with the onset of winter she seems a bit dismayed! I had to teach her how to trot in the snow; she thought she couldn't do it at first. It wasn't that she'd never seen any before. She's just used to waiting a day or two for it to melt. That's not how it works here!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Not enough snow to go dashing through. Bummer. I do love riding through deep snow.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

*Frosted Flakes ;-)*

Breakfast, ten degrees below zero.


----------

